# Just a couple of cute shots of my babies :)



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

You know , I get so worried about HoneyBee  
She just doesn't know how to relax 

These two really pour it on when out and about  
They run around so fast some times that they come very close to having a wreck ! I've seen them literally flip over one another cause they are going so fast there is no time to hit the brakes ! I think I might want to fashion helmets for them , lolol And maybe a parachute to help with stopping , ROFL !
Watching them play will have you cracking up in seconds , lol.
I just love them , especially my Lil Bill


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Oh , BTW , these gorgeous babies are from Three Havens 
Thanks so much Danielle !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

The first pic , is my Archie , before he peed all over his face 
This is my first rut season with my bucks . Boy , oh boy , :shocked:
What happened to my huggable baby boys 
They are still very huggable , but geez they are , um , well , they stank ! 

Baby Hallie  being adorable 

Just some of the gals hanging about 

My sweetie , Pebbles 

And of course , my sugar pie , Mocha , Hallie's momma


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Love those pics!! Honey Bee looks so comfy! Haha!! Too cute!


And my boys are like that too lol!
They think they're soo attractive! :roll:
And they think I will still kiss them!  haha! I ain't kissing that nose till after they get a bath in the spring lol!

And I just LOVE Pebbles, as you know  lol! She is just darling! 

And LOVE that picture of Miss Hallie! Just LOVE it! She is soo silly! :laugh:


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

And of corse Miss Mocha!  such a sweetie pie and what a good girl!  I need to come to your place for a visit sometime!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Yes , please do come out , we would love to have you here 
I'm not going on any road trips just yet  Been there , done that , lolol.
Unless its a short one , lol and not through CT 
Nothing against CT folks .


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

HAHA! Oh you don't want to drive through CT again Laura??  :laugh:

I will have to one day  maybe if Nationals is in PA in 2015, I can drive up to your place and we can drive out to PA from there together  lol!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Nope , uh uh , not this chick !!!!
Well , not this year anyways , Im finished with CT for now , lol.


----------



## AmyBoogie (May 20, 2013)

If only I knew how to be that relaxed!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

LOL! I know the feeling!  happened to us when we went to pick up Mazie and Puffy! We ended up driving through CT for some odd reason and add a few hours to our trip lol! We all said "If I ever see another CT plate...!!" Haha!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Guys , what should have been a two and half hour drive tops , one way , turned out to be about five extra hours there and about eight or nine back.....
I stopped counting because my brain was fried when driving back

I NEVER saw such traffic in my entire life !! UNBELIEVABLE !!

By the time I finally reached out meeting point , I couldnt even see straight and I knew Skyla , her Dad Mike and sister Julie were tired as well.
It was supposed to be a better time for all of us . The only ones not tired were Hallie , and my two dogs Sally and Yogi , lol.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I felt so bad you had to drive through that Laura!  so not cool! Just insane!

Well, when you get your Munchie baby from us we will have to make sure there is no construction on the way!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Heck , we will rent a helicopter next time , lol


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Sounds good to me!!  :ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Oh...my...gosh!! 

I am in love with all your babies, Laura! 
Why is it that everyone else's goats seem so much nicer and sweeter than mine?   :laugh:

Sorry to hear about your nightmare drive through CT...if I have to be in a car for any length of time it drives me nuts!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I could not believe it was 2:30am when I pulled into my driveway , lol.
Seriously , it was insane !
But , who would have thunk it ? I should have taken it as a sign when it took me two hours just to get off the Island !!
But noooooooo , I just kept on trucking !
Picked up my Mom , got into a tiny spat with a guy who impatiently beeped his horn at me while I was settling my dogs down after my Mom got in the truck. She lives in Queens on a side street that is only busy during rush hour and on Sundays cause of the church on the block. 
I was just not a happy camper because I didnt want Skyla and her family to wait long , so I just matter a factly said to the guy ..
"hey , relax , it's Sunday you *&*&(^* 
My Mom just cracked up and said , "only you would say something like that" lolol
I was holding back too , I should have let him really have it , lol !


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks Roxy 
Anytime you want to part with your three adorable sons , just let me know !
Im in love with Arthur as you know


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Didn't Hallie take care of that for you?! Lol! When she yelled at them lol!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

They are just adorable. Funny little kids!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it just me, or do Lamanchas with waddles look sorta like their ears sucked back into their head and came out under their chin? 

Super cute goaties!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

:ROFL:

It's only you  Im kidding


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

J.O.Y. Farm said:


> Didn't Hallie take care of that for you?! Lol! When she yelled at them lol!


Oh , that episode happened right near my house !
I pulled up to the stop sign and there was nobody behind me , so I was looking for my plug for the GPS and someone beeped the horn , like leaned on it !
I hate that , there is just no reason to do that IMO !!
He was just being impatient , so I just went to continue on and he tried to pull around me to get ahead but there is just no room to do that at all and there was another car coming the opposite way so he had to pull back behind me. 
But at the time he had gotten up along side of me , baby Hallie let out a wail and scared the poop at of the guy ! ROFL He literally jumped out of his skin !!
It was so funny , I just continued driving and gave him a look like he was 
crazy , lololol Oh was so funny , I completely forgot about that one , lolol.
:ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

BAHAHAHAHAHA....I think I really wouldn't mind being in a car, as long as Laura was there for entertainment! 

And yes, Arthur does know you love him...I threaten, er...I mean tell him all the time.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Awww, precious babies!


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Oh , that episode happened right near my house ! I pulled up to the stop sign and there was nobody behind me , so I was looking for my plug for the GPS and someone beeped the horn , like leaned on it ! I hate that , there is just no reason to do that IMO !! He was just being impatient , so I just went to continue on and he tried to pull around me to get ahead but there is just no room to do that at all and there was another car coming the opposite way so he had to pull back behind me. But at the time he had gotten up along side of me , baby Hallie let out a wail and scared the poop at of the guy ! ROFL He literally jumped out of his skin !! It was so funny , I just continued driving and gave him a look like he was crazy , lololol Oh was so funny , I completely forgot about that one , lolol. :ROFL::ROFL::ROFL:


Haha! That is just priceless! I wish I could have been there! :ROFL:


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

LOVE your goats!!! Theyr'e sooooo cute!!!


----------



## HorsePrerace (Jul 25, 2013)

Awe they are so precious!


----------



## Texaslass (May 15, 2013)

Axykatt said:


> Is it just me, or do Lamanchas with waddles look sorta like their ears sucked back into their head and came out under their chin?
> 
> Super cute goaties!


Bahaha! Oh, that is too funny! :ROFL: I'll have to tell my sister.

They're all adorable, Trickyroo!


----------



## Crossroads Boers (Feb 19, 2011)

Adorable! Great pictures.  I love your spotted Nubian doe! She's gorgeous!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thank you


----------



## janeen128 (Dec 31, 2012)

Adorable herd I especially like the last one tongue out and all... nice looking goats


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Your doeling, the one you put as your avatar, looks exactly like my doe did as a kid! Maybe a little lighter red but has the frosted ears, small white slposhes, and the two dots on her side that soon turned to three!!


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

3 years later:


----------



## Bambi (Jun 10, 2012)

Nice pictures!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Thanks  Your right Emilieanne , they do look alike !
How funny is that ! They could definitely pass as twins or at least sisters ! Well , everybody does have a twin on this earth , and you have my HoneyBees .
Your "HoneyBee" is very sweet too


----------



## emilieanne (Oct 15, 2012)

Thanks 
Yours knows how to pose better for picture though! Haha she's too cute


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Honey Bee was always a ham for the camera. :laugh:


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

And always will be , lol. She knows how stinkin cute she is , I tell her every day  Im thinking Bill has a Hemi under there cause boy did he open up it up this morning , ROFL ! He just lives to burn rubber that little man , lol. Him and Blondie sure do love to gallop around , especially if its a little breezy out. Just like my horse did , when they get a little breeze under their tail ,off they go !
Too funny  I think Blondie gets a kick out of trying to keep up with Bill and the other two monkeys , lol. Baby ( aka Yosi ) loves to run with them too now , she likes to chase Claire around , they are bests buds lately .


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Its pretty funny to watch the sheep watch the goats run and play , lol
They just stand there and their heads turn like they are watching a tennis match , lolol. These sheep are cute but IMO.......boring , lol.
You cant get near them , hug them , or even hand feed them !
Basically like having goldfish I guess......lol
Just my opinion folks....maybe other sheep are different.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Haha! Too funny! I love watching them running and hoping and playing haha! Too darn cute! 

Haha! Like gold fish :ROFL: too funny!! Haha!


----------

